# Nintendo gets even more casual.



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was reading an article on Zelda univserve and apparently Miyamoto and Nintendo are devloping this add-on type thing to games where if you can't beat something or figure out how to do something, you can get a cpu to do it for you!
Thanks for taking fun out of games once again Nintendo.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 8, 2009)

My name is Obama, and I disapprove this feature. D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

What in the......?
This'll but that crappy prima out a business. xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2009)

One word: OPTIONAL.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> My name is Obama, and I disapprove this feature. D:


If your name is Obama, I disapprove of your existance. o:<


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 8, 2009)

One sentence: ONLY WIMPS WILL USE THAT.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> What in the......?
> This'll but that crappy prima out a business. xD


If they make it compatible with the upcoming Zelda wii i'm going to be very sad/angry/disapointed/emo.
The first game that is going to use this feature is new super mario bros. wii.
@Tye I know it's optional, but I can't help but feel sorry for the people that actually use it and feel disapointed with Nintendo.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> One word: OPTIONAL.


Technically hacking is optional but... :r

Still, the point is to confuse and frustrate you. ._.
This takes that fun away.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jun 8, 2009)

WTF???????
Thats messed!! Who the *censored3.0* wants a freakin CPU to play for them? Way to go Nintendo. Way to go.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2009)

*final battle in zelda wii*
Player: Meh... *turns on feature*
*cpu kills final boss*
*player is asleep*


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *final battle in zelda wii*
> Player: Meh... *turns on feature*
> *cpu kills final boss*
> *player is asleep*


That's seriously *censored.3.0*ed up.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *final battle in zelda wii*
> Player: Meh... *turns on feature*
> *cpu kills final boss*
> *player is asleep*


Player:I'm gonna let the cpu beat the whole game for me so I can say I saw the ending!
*player eats popcorn*


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 8, 2009)

Nintendo: Taking the "game" out of video games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2009)

Why do you guys even care? If none of you are gonna use it, then it doesn't even concern you. It's for little kids and non-gamers who want to get better at games. Is there a problem with that? All Nintendo's trying to do is get more people into gaming, which is a good thing. Stop complaining over every little thing.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why do you guys even care? If none of you are gonna use it, then it doesn't even concern you. It's for little kids and non-gamers who want to get better at games. Is there a problem with that? All Nintendo's trying to do is get more people into gaming, which is a good thing. Stop complaining over every little thing.


Watching someone else beat the game makes you better at the game?
Oh shi... *goes to watch M2K videos*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh? It's like watching instructional video. If you don't know what to do, the game helps you. That way you'll catch on to puzzles and stuff easier, and overall become a better gamer in time.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55U9CZLuV0A
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/55U9CZLuV0A'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/55U9CZLuV0A' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to play Zelda
A Nintendo Instructional Video
Moving the control stick makes Link (you) move.
If you move it forward, Link moves forward.
Don't forget to try out back, left, and right too!
Before playing make sure to put on your wii jacket and strap.
Only play for under 30 minutes a day.
We hope you have "fun" playing Zelda.
*Elevator music*
The End.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 8, 2009)

One title:

_Silent Hill_

I'm not sure if you're aware of the bat*censored.2.0* insane logic and reasoning that is required to get even remotely far in a few of these titles, but it required large amounts of backtracking, looking for things in an environment that, at the time, sort of meshed together in a rusty orange-red indistinguishable piece of level design, and yes, being able to remember that tiny janitor's closet door back at the beginning of the stage so you can grab the bleach from the room in order to mix it with God-knows-what-else in a bucket you found under a urinal in the faculty restrooms so you can kill the demon bees blocking your path onward to a giant *censored.8.1* worm..  Granted, some of that is incorrect, but you get my point.  Toss in clunky controls, a not-so-stellar camera, and you have the ragefest of a lifetime.

So, what do you do?  You go online to find a guide.

And since you're doing exactly what is required to finish the game or at least clear the part you're stuck on, I ask, _what's the difference?_  The remove the effort of searching on GameFAQs and actually doing it to make your life easier.

Yes, it will be misused, but should that really affect you?

_More people will beat the game and see the ending!_

It's YouTube.


All in all, if you don't like it, don't use it.

/fin


----------



## MygL (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NhdYmbJfI

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/b6NhdYmbJfI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/b6NhdYmbJfI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No falco and no m2k, makes Horus a dull boy


----------



## -C*- (Jun 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> One title:
> 
> _Silent Hill_
> 
> ...


Because the page change screwed me over.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2009)

*wii-net explodes from too much flash*
D:


----------



## MygL (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *wii-net explodes from too much flash*
> D:


*Flash says get a ps3 for the better adobe player or get on a computer*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz, tyvm walrus.
*watches in hope to one day beat Trela* :O


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*applaud*


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd because the fixer sucked at fixing


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*random music makes Horus happy*


----------



## MygL (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


says the pedophile


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For next page.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur muthr


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


needs -C*-'s music QNT3N's?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 9, 2009)

Dammit, post in url only. o.o'


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

This song has a sweet bass line.

I WANT IT NOW


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur p0pp@


----------



## -C*- (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> This song has a sweet bass line.
> 
> I WANT IT NOW


It's something by Muse.

I don't know the title as I'm too lazy to go through my collection.

And no, I didn't post it.


----------



## MygL (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

This sounds awesome when it's playing at two different times.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it's QNT3N's, got confused due to him replying to your post


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hysteria.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 9, 2009)

And why is nintendo doing this? I think we should hang them by their thumbs.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> And why is nintendo doing this? I think we should hang them by their thumbs.


Pages 2, 3, and 4.

Games are supposed to be fun and enjoyable.  Sitting for hours, hunched over, running back and forth trying to figure out what you need to do, making no progress; it isn't fun.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 9, 2009)

WTF...   ._.


----------



## Majora (Jun 9, 2009)

Whaaaaaaaaat?If that


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't see what's wrong with it, if you don't want to use it then don't use it. Don't worry about whether or not it's ruining other peoples experiences, it's their choice if they want to use it. For them it could increase gameplay experience and not ruin it therefore more people will enjoy these games to the very end instead of giving up half way through.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 9, 2009)

thats stupid! but whatever its not like i am going to use it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

This would be a complete joke.  I hope they don't.  Why buy the game if it plays itself?


----------



## MygL (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm wait, CPUs doing it for you? :I 

I think with the Navi/Midna help speech thingy is useful enough, but I am not going to use it


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> This would be a complete joke.  I hope they don't.  Why buy the game if it plays itself?


I'll quote:



			
				-C*- said:
			
		

> One title:
> 
> _Silent Hill_
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds like a device for quitters..or people who give up easily


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Sounds like a device for quitters..or people who give up easily


No, it's for people who are new to gaming.


----------



## bcb (Jun 9, 2009)

Am I the only one who'd admit I'd use it? (Eventually)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow.  This must be a record or something, 6 pages of misinformation.  Are you guys seriously this uninformed?  I'm barely following gaming news and I know this isn't true.  What you're referring to is a patent by Miyamoto that will allow players to skip portions of games / ease the difficulty level if a section proves too hard.  This will be a great method for combining casual and hardcore experiences -- start out with a fairly hard difficulty level, and keep it at that level if a gamer is playing, or ease it if it's someone less experienced.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K tye sounds like a device for NOOBS...better?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow.  This must be a record or something, 6 pages of misinformation.  Are you guys seriously this uninformed?  I'm barely following gaming news and I know this isn't true.  What you're referring to is a patent by Miyamoto that will allow players to skip portions of games / ease the difficulty level if a section proves too hard.  This will be a great method for combining casual and hardcore experiences -- start out with a fairly hard difficulty level, and keep it at that level if a gamer is playing, or ease it if it's someone less experienced.


lolololol

/Fail thread.

Thanks, Bul.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dissaprove of you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow.  This must be a record or something, 6 pages of misinformation.  Are you guys seriously this uninformed?  I'm barely following gaming news and I know this isn't true.  What you're referring to is a patent by Miyamoto that will allow players to skip portions of games / ease the difficulty level if a section proves too hard.  This will be a great method for combining casual and hardcore experiences -- start out with a fairly hard difficulty level, and keep it at that level if a gamer is playing, or ease it if it's someone less experienced.


Actually, what Mega said isn't completely false. The patent isn't just skipping parts of the game and easing difficulty level. There's also tutorial videos, etc. I've read it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the problem with tutorial videos is...?  Smash Bros. has tutorial videos, as does Kirby... what difference does it make if the same thing happens to Zelda or Mario?

Furthermore, the fact that such technology was patented by no means guarantees its appearance in a game.  Its immediate use will be in New Super Mario Bros. Wii, and I don't think that'll have tutorial videos -- just the features I described.

Again, I ask -- what's the problem?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? When did I ever say there was a problem? I'm FOR this, not against it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry, I just skimmed your posts in this thread.  In any case, my point still stands as a rebuttal to those who see this as a bad idea.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should be a salesman.

Like your Member title suggest.

Id buy it if u sold it to me LOL


----------



## Tyler (Jun 9, 2009)

This was never confirmed. While it was patented, no one ever said it would be in a game. It's simply an idea.

Plus, if it were in a game, who cares? Are you going to be using it?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 9, 2009)

that sucks


----------



## 4861 (Jun 9, 2009)

probably a lie


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow.  This must be a record or something, 6 pages of misinformation.  Are you guys seriously this uninformed?  I'm barely following gaming news and I know this isn't true.  What you're referring to is a patent by Miyamoto that will allow players to skip portions of games / ease the difficulty level if a section proves too hard.  This will be a great method for combining casual and hardcore experiences -- start out with a fairly hard difficulty level, and keep it at that level if a gamer is playing, or ease it if it's someone less experienced.


I knew it couldn't be right


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2009)

If this was true I'd have to shoot Nintendo.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2009)

THere is ONE use for this.

Say that there is a game that you love the storyline, but hate playing. So you can just watch it like a movie! Then people could rent some games, and let's say they updated some wii games to have it. You could watch TP and have so much fun with people who will never play a game. YOU COULD FINALLY BE FRIENDS WITH THAT CASUAL GAMER AT SCHOOL WHO ONLY KNOWS CHARACTERS SUCH AS:
The head from Brain Age
That little squiggly dude from Big Brain Academy
Wii Balance Board
Pixelated guy from Flash Focus
Mii
AND LOTS MORE FROM NINTENDO!


See? It would not be a TOTAL epic fail, just a 1/2 epic fail.


----------

